# Frage zu meinen IntelliJ-Einstellungen



## Noccctis (25. Apr 2020)

Guten Abend!

Ich verzweifle an meinen IntelliJ Einstellungen, da es meine Dateien nicht erkennen will (Bin Anfänger).

Das Problem:

Ich habe 3 .java Dateien in einem src-Ordner, jedoch verstehe ich nicht warum IntelliJ das Programm nicht laufen lässt.
Anscheinend findet es die Main.java Klasse nicht, die ist doch aber vorhanden.

Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass in meinen anderen Projekten das Symbol neben meinen Dateien in den src-Ordnern
immer ein blaues C war, hier ist es jedoch das orange J. Das ist wahrscheinlich das Problem, doch wie kann ich
die .java Dateien in class umwandeln? Normalerweise macht IntelliJ das doch automatisch.

Ich habe meinen src-Ordner auch in den Anhang getan, probiert bitte ob es bei euch klappt, da ich bedenke dass mein Prof. es vielleicht auch nicht kompilieren kann wie bei mir


Ich bedanke mich für jegliche Hilfe


----------



## M.L. (25. Apr 2020)

Vielleicht wartet man noch das Urteil einer mit IntelliJ eher vertrauten Person ab.  Eventuell hilft es das Projekt neu anzulegen und die JavaFX-Templates zu verwenden (statt "nur" reguläre Java-Klassen anzulegen. Den geposteten Quellcode aus der zip-Datei kann man 1:1 übernehmen).  In einem Testlauf mit NetBeans 8.2 und JavaFx2 verliefen das Anlegen, Kompilieren und Ausführen des Projekts jedenfalls erfolgreich, siehe Screenshots.


----------



## Noccctis (26. Apr 2020)

M.L. hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht wartet man noch das Urteil einer mit IntelliJ eher vertrauten Person ab.  Eventuell hilft es das Projekt neu anzulegen und die JavaFX-Templates zu verwenden (statt "nur" reguläre Java-Klassen anzulegen. Den geposteten Quellcode aus der zip-Datei kann man 1:1 übernehmen).  In einem Testlauf mit NetBeans 8.2 und JavaFx2 verliefen das Anlegen, Kompilieren und Ausführen des Projekts jedenfalls erfolgreich, siehe Screenshots.



Hab ich schon probiert und hat leider nicht geklappt.

Trotzdem danke dass du den Code geprüft hast!


----------



## temi (26. Apr 2020)

Noccctis hat gesagt.:


> das Symbol neben meinen Dateien in den src-Ordnern
> immer ein blaues C war, hier ist es jedoch das orange J



Das blaue C steht wohl für normale Klassen. Ich habe grad mal bei mit geschaut und noch grüne I für Interface gefunden, sowie blaue |C| für abstrakte Klassen. Finale Klassen haben noch einen kleinen Pin drin 

https://www.jetbrains.com/help/idea/symbols.html


----------



## mrBrown (28. Apr 2020)

Rechtsklick auf den „src-2“-Ordner und dann als Sources-Root markieren.


----------

